# Down by the lake



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2006)

Took advantage of some great weather for an early morning stroll down by the lake. 

















...an ol friend stopped by for his usually taunting 






 My hiking partner, and best friend Kane


----------



## Arch (Mar 13, 2006)

Great shots chiller, nice rich colours in the swans..... nice crow too!... I want a dog just like yours he's awsome. nice shootin :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 13, 2006)

Successful stroll I'd say!  Very nice shots and Kane looks so handsome....The words....strike a pose..... keep coming to mind!  : )


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 13, 2006)

^^^  Yep, Kane is "vogueing" for sure.  What a handsome fella.

The swan shots are awesome.  I can never get that detail with white feathers.  Good job.  It's funny, though, so see the swan pics beside your avatar with the big knife...


----------



## anicole (Mar 13, 2006)

Whassup Cannuck?!?

I love that third shot!

Kane looks awesome, as usual!  He's such a playa!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks all for your comments. 
  Yeah.. Kane was tryin to hustle some lab down the road there.  Put on his best for her.
  Antarctican....ya know.. I never thought of that...could be a darkside post coming soon. whahahahhaha


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 13, 2006)

Great work.  I always enjoy looking at your work.


----------



## n2photos (Mar 13, 2006)

These are GREAT!  WOW!  
There was a technique momof4b's used the other day with the little girl in the stroller where it was a photograph with her arm out of the photograph.  I can't think of what the technique was called.  I am thinking that technique with Antarcitans idea would be wicked near that avatar.  Having the swans head just stuck out there like come and get me.....lol.

Take that AWESOME 3rd shot and then crop the head out of #1 and put out there.  I am thinking yeah that would do it.  

OK I am gonna zip it now and find something to do.  lol


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2006)

I am so totally and utterly in awe --- I no longer know what to say.
Birds and I ... no good (and that while I am a "née Vogel" - and if you don't know what Vogel means, go look it up). They always fly away!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Clark, N2 and Corinna. 
  N2...hmm..I gotta go see that thread... I missed that one. 
  LaFoto.. these birds are so close, that I can actually touch them.  I had about 10 swans eating out of my hands.  They are very people friendly, and at one point, one was tuggin on my sleeve, lookin for more bread.  These were shot with an 18-55 lens.  I had the advantage of the dark background already as we were sitting in where they launch the boats.   But that crow....layball:   I have a few choice words for him, but this is a family forum.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 13, 2006)

great shots buddy, awesome style you have with birds., and Kane looks great., I hope to meet him someday.


----------



## n2photos (Mar 13, 2006)

The technique was called out of bounds.
Here is a post from here that Jello started and has a link to show ya how to do it.....

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43811


----------



## Chiller (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link N2.  Very cool idea.   That can be put to some use.:mrgreen:

Thanks so much Sir Raymond.  Next time Kane and I do the Niagara trip I will schwing by with him.


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 13, 2006)

Great shots Carl. We all need to get together for a bigg shoot soon.

Eric


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 13, 2006)

I like the shot of just the feathers, nice shadows.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Eric ,and Insomniac.  I appreciate the comments. 
  Airic...We should try for a Kensington market shoot...or maybe the Distillery district.   I wonder how many we could get out for that.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 14, 2006)

excellent exposures and detail man! love the shot of Kane :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 14, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Antarctican....ya know.. I never thought of that...could be a darkside post coming soon. whahahahhaha


 
Oh my, what have I done? Poor bird is warming up for a 'swan song', I fear. 
*Dibs on the drumstick*.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 14, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Oh my, what have I done? Poor bird is warming up for a 'swan song', I fear.
> *Dibs on the drumstick*.



Dont worry... no animals will be harmed or hurt in the making of this picture. :lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice series.  The first is very elegant and I love #3!  Beautiful detail in the feathers!  Great work!


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 15, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> excellent exposures and detail man! love the shot of Kane :thumbup:


 

my sentiments exactly...  even including the :thumbup:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 15, 2006)

i think the feathers are my favorite shot...but i love all your swan shots, chiller....

and kane...dang good looking buddy there... he is so pretty...i know a few poodles in the south here that would give him attention...
poodle-sheps???  ok, not....but he is a looker...


----------



## WildBill (Mar 15, 2006)

Awsome shots Chiller! :thumbup: 


Bill


----------



## Lensmeister (Mar 16, 2006)

Excellent ones mate .... Kane looks like he want to be the playdog centre spread 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 16, 2006)

These are the best I've seen, love the details and the close-up of the feathers. And Kane looks like he was enjoying himself as well.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks again everyone for all your kind words.  I appreciate it.


----------



## doenoe (Mar 16, 2006)

Very nice once again Chiller. Great set............love #3, the detail in the feathers is just great


----------



## monicam (Mar 16, 2006)

NIce shot I like your hiking partner can I borrow him? LOL..i love your photos..keep it up..and post more please..thnx..

and oh can i Have your dog on mah dektop thnx..


----------



## Mansi (Mar 17, 2006)

love #3! very very handsome dog... what a pose! hugs for him :hugs:
thanks for sharing


----------



## Chiller (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks so much doenoe, monicam, and Mansi.  I appreciate your kind words. 
  monicam....sure you can use pooch for a desktop pic.  Im sure he would be thrilled too.  I will let him know....k?

Thanks again


----------

